# Hen or roo?



## MalMom (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, this is Peep, a 20 week old RIR. I'm afraid Peep is a he, because of the neck feathers. They are long, skinny and pointed. They also have black and green on some of them. I've been told another place it is a hen but I'm not convened.


----------



## MalMom (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is Nibbles, my 20 week old hen for comparison.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I'm not an expert but looks like a hen. I had one and she also had some specks of green blue tint.


----------



## MalMom (Apr 22, 2013)

jennifer said:


> I'm not an expert but looks like a hen. I had one and she also had some specks of green blue tint.


Oh I sure hope you're right! That makes me feel much better. Do you at least see what I mean about her neck feathers being different, or am I just seeing things? I hope she lays an egg soon so I know for sure!  She is my favorite one. She is such a lover. She loves to be held like a baby. She'll just hang out for however long I'll hold her in my arms like a baby. Is that normal? I first did it trying to inspect something on her and found she loves it. My other girl, Nibbles, isn't fond of that position. lol


----------



## MalMom (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh, also, I'm not sure if it matters, and you can't really tell in the pics, but Peep (the possible roo) is much darker, more of a brick red, than Nibbles is. Nibbles is more of a brown.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like a hen to me, but when you compare it to the other one it looks like a rooster. It looks a little weird either way though. I do see what you meant by the neck feathers though. Also, the RIR hens I had also had green and black in them. They wasn't completely red. Hope this helps!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I've had some late blooming roosters in the past.. I've also heard that the roosters are more cuddle bugs when they are young.. Mine never were but who knows! I do see what you mean in the neck feathers. I have seen slight variations in the same breeds. They also grow at different rates. I'm interested to see the outcome!


----------



## MalMom (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. They seamed to grow pretty much the same. Peep was slightly later in feathering out than Nibbles but I'm only talking a matter of a couple days. Their combs were about the same until I went on a business trip. When I got back Peep had a bigger one. That was back in... April I guess. I'll post some "baby" pics so you can see what they looked like all along.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

ok, I def. vote hen now.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I definitely think that is a hen.
Although, looks can be deceiving sometimes!


----------



## MalMom (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much. You're making me feel better. I would be so sad if I had to get rid of Peep, and I'm too sentimental to put Peep in the cooking pot.


----------



## MalMom (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are some more pics I just took.


----------

